# New endlers



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gohitit,

Wow, nice bright yellow markings on those guys! Nice pics too!


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks a lot my friend. I'm happy that you like my photos.


----------

